# Recommend an eBike for Gravel with a twist



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Due to differing priorities, my wife it not putting down as many watts as I am these day. Our solution for road riding has been for her to ride an eBike while I'm on a traditional pedal bike. I want to get her an eBike for longer XC type rides. I have a ton of take-off parts sitting around so I thought I would buy an eBike frame to hang them on. It seems like most of the eBikes I'm seeing are big travel, but I admit I have not been paying attention to the eBike market at all.

What 120-130mm of rear travel eBike do y'all recommend? Prioritize are price, battery range and geometry that is trail focused rather than Enduro/AM.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

The Giant Stance E+ seems to tick some of those boxes, but I'm not sure it's available as a frameset. Very few eMTBs are available as framsets... and those that are seem to be exclusively high-end.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

If you subscribe to the "happy wife, happy life" adage, then it might be best to go "high-end" (@DtEW). 😁

The Levo SL is a 150 travel XC/trail bike. Plenty of power and range in a sub-40 lb package that makes it more agile and easier to handle than heavier "full fat" ebikes. However, it's expensive unless you can find a used deal.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Like post #2 i suggest looking at a Giant Stance or the version from Liv.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

levity said:


> If you subscribe to the "happy wife, happy life" adage, then it might be best to go "high-end" (@DtEW). 😁
> 
> The Levo SL is a 150 travel XC/trail bike. Plenty of power and range in a sub-40 lb package that makes it more agile and easier to handle than heavier "full fat" ebikes. However, it's expensive unless you can find a used deal.


At 54, she still rides a rigid 1992 Bridgestone MB-2 so not everyone is made happy by the lavishing of high-end consumer products. Because I am, I do like the idea of Levo SL for race course pre-rides, commuting to trail building events and party laps. I do a group ride with a lot of climbing and eBikes and the Levo SL is the one to have in my observation.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Trek Powerfly could be a potential option. Not sure on your budget but they have a few models. Here's the base model: Powerfly 4 | Trek Bikes
Another option (more expensive) is the Trek E-Caliber: E-Caliber 9.6 | Trek Bikes


----------

